# Tractor Sales



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The latest report on 2014 tractor sales.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/a-tale-of-tractor-sales-trends-ben-potter/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

can't get it to load Mike.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> can't get it to load Mike.....


works fine for me.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The guys that have been rolling combines /tractors every 1-2 yrs are going to have a rude awakening this yr.Dealers are getting burnt on these low hr trades and the good deals these guys have been getting will come to a screeching halt.2015 sales will be down much more.2014 is still burning up $$ from $7 corn.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> The guys that have been rolling combines /tractors every 1-2 yrs are going to have a rude awakening this yr.Dealers are getting burnt on these low hr trades and the good deals these guys have been getting will come to a screeching halt.2015 sales will be down much more.2014 is still burning up $$ from $7 corn.


Got to load that time.....lol

I agree 100% When the fuel (money) is gone, the new stuff gets owned longer......

The other issue is the economy itself. I fear we are headed into another downturn (recession if you want to call it that) and the continuous printing and injection of money by the Fed does nothing to help the bottom line, in fact, it hurts it.

Everyone is a consumer, one way or another.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> Got to load that time.....lol
> 
> I agree 100% When the fuel (money) is gone, the new stuff gets owned longer......
> 
> ...


we're already in a recession. I dont care what the numbers say. Theyre just liberal spin.

What were heading into, is a financial crisis on top of a recession.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, no kidding. Its kinda scary how tight it is for some people. I have been selling firewood and a couple people want more wood, but they need to wait a couple more pay days before then can afford to have me bring them another $95 load. Of course most of these people live in a more than modest house and drive a 5 year old or less car...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The other thing to think about on new equipment sales is the complexity and cost of the new equipment. New equipment cost have climbed much faster than inflation. At some point farmers will decide it makes more sense to keep older equipment running than to trade it in. The used skidsteer market is red hot right now. Most people dont want to spend 40K for a new skidsteer, and they dont want the hassle of emissions. Because of this they are holding onto the late model used machines. The 10k and under skidsteer is almost non existant right now. The people that have these machines are holding onto them, and any that are on the market get bought up almost immediatly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't imagine the cost versus benefit of a new tractor over, say a 2010-2011 used tractor.
Are there that many advantages in a 2014 over a 2010 that you'd want all the new, unreliable emissions equipment and much greater cost that come with them?

Soon theyll have particulate filters on weedeaters and blowers, too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many of the BTO's did a fleet trade every year or every other year so that they did not have to service tractors......just use them and get the new units when time was up. That won't happen much with the economics of grain. They were not concerned with electronic failures or DEF related problems.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Many of the BTO's did a fleet trade every year or every other year so that they did not have to service tractors......just use them and get the new units when time was up. That won't happen much with the economics of grain. They were not concerned with electronic failures or DEF related problems.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Unless they raise the Section 179 from $25,000 that is going to hit equipment makers also. I don't normally like the idea of a lease, but I think one with an option to buy at the end would be a good idea for these new tractors with the new emission stuff if one really needs something new. If the technology is no good then you wouldn't have to keep the tractor. True you have nothing at the end, but maybe that would be a good thing if the engines start to fail and other problems.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Its kinda scary how tight it is for some people. I have been selling firewood and a couple people want more wood, but they need to wait a couple more pay days before then can afford to have me bring them another $95 load. Of course most of these people live in a more than modest house and drive a 5 year old or less car...


They also have a smart phone, cable or satellite HD tv, and leave their lights on 24 hrs. a day.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Unless they raise the Section 179 from $25,000 that is going to hit equipment makers also. I don't normally like the idea of a lease, but I think one with an option to buy at the end would be a good idea for these new tractors with the new emission stuff if one really needs something new. If the technology is no good then you wouldn't have to keep the tractor. True you have nothing at the end, but maybe that would be a good thing if the engines start to fail and other problems.


Of course they dont need sec 179 if corn is $3.00 and they arent making any money...

Although the beef and dairy guys should be doing ok.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JMT said:


> They also have a smart phone, cable or satellite HD tv, and leave their lights on 24 hrs. a day.


A large segment of the country is 'penny wise and pound foolish'. Nickle and dime necessities and piss away money on luxuries....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A friend of mine was advertising for renters for a rental house of his. A nice couple came to look at the home. They wanted it. But asked him if he could lower the rent $25 a month. After talking to them awhile about their budget he was shocked to find that's how tight they were. $25 in an unexpected bill meant that they were going to miss some other bill. He declined to rent to them and advised them to really consider a much lower rental price range.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> A friend of mine was advertising for renters for a rental house of his. A nice couple came to look at the home. They wanted it. But asked him if he could lower the rent $25 a month. After talking to them awhile about their budget he was shocked to find that's how tight they were. $25 in an unexpected bill meant that they were going to miss some other bill. He declined to rent to them and advised them to really consider a much lower rental price range.


 "I can afford the payment."

People are taught and learn about payments instead of overall cost of ownership. The sooner one learns that just because they can afford the payment doesn't mean they can afford it the better off they are.

Also taxes and interest get you every time.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

People around here think I'm nuts (and maybe some on here do too.....)

I own the house next to the farm. It's a really nice 3 bedroom brick ranch with a 2.5 car attached garage, central air, hardwood floors, full dry basement, large yard, in the country, I bought it because I didn't want neighbors (I know thats crazy) and my wife talked me into renting it, big mistake. Renters suck for the most part, or at least the 3 that I dealt with....

All of them trashed the house, which I had to redo each time. When I got the last idiots out (I use the term idiot lightly), I vowed never to rent it again and I won't. One. it's a total write off and two, I keep my Caddilac in the garage and my motorcycles and the house is furnished so if someone in the family needs a roof, I have it.,...... great place for my pershian rug collection too.

Seems to me that if pople don't own something, they don't give a shit (pardon my french).


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> People around here think I'm nuts (and maybe some on here do too.....)
> 
> I own the house next to the farm. It's a really nice 3 bedroom brick ranch with a 2.5 car attached garage, central air, hardwood floors, full dry basement, large yard, in the country, I bought it because I didn't want neighbors (I know thats crazy) and my wife talked me into renting it, big mistake. Renters suck for the most part, or at least the 3 that I dealt with....
> 
> ...


You possibly just need a better way of figuring out the right person to rent to. But I understand fully. I listed and sold a house last year for an out of state guy. The renters were the cleanest, nicest people I've ever seen in a house, including owners. That house was showroom ready. So great renters do exist. But at least your persian rugs have a nice place to live.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Great renters are out there. I screen all of them myself, meet them in person and go with my gut. I do run a credit check but that virtually all come back with not great credit. If they had good credit they would be buying not renting. I always look a tenant right in the eye and tell them flat out never to lie to me. If the rent is going to be late call me and tell me. I can work with you. If you lie, you will be out as fast as I can get you out. It has worked well for 7 years and 3 tenants....


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

How did tractor sales turn into rental advice???x)


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Squirrel! !!!!!


----------

